# Just bought a GoCycle GX



## dodgy (29 Aug 2019)

And it's a hoot!

Very soon I'll post a thorough review, but first a few brief thoughts.

1. They (GoCycle) have really thought about the rider contribution in the ebike equation. For instance, you can set the bike so that it doesn't give you any assistance at all until you hit 'n' amount of watts (I have it set to 150 so I get a reasonable workout even when commuting). This doesn't need to be one of those ebikes where a feather falling on a pedal is enough to activate the motor (though it can be if you want within reason).

2. The folding is as quick as they say; 10 seconds

3. The enclosed drive chain which I wasn't that bothered about, is amazing. It changes the way you think about bikes and what you should wear when riding them.

4. Range is as stated by GoCycle, today I did a ride of 10 miles and used about 20% of battery, but it must have been nearer 10% as when put back on charge, it got back to 100% pretty quickly (the battery level in the app and on the bike isn't that granular). I reckon if you adjusted the profile to only kick in over 150watts of rider input and a bit of other meddling, this thing should give an assisted range of well over 50 miles.

That's all for now, fire away with questions if you have any, but as I said I will put more detail up to maybe include a video the finer details.

Oh and to add, I bought it as a part car replacement, something I can jump on and take to the shops/supermarket, fold, and wheel around the shop (tried already, nobody complained), or take on the bus/train and general errands and a small amount of commuting (I mainly work from home).


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Aug 2019)

Quite funky looking, looks good. I take its well made at £3.5k

It looks like its customizable 



https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Gocycle-G3-Electric-Bike


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Aug 2019)

I rode one of the original Gocycles for a bit and thought it was an expensive piece of form over function. Rather heavy at 17kg, with poor battery life.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2019)

£3,499.00


----------



## dodgy (30 Aug 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Quite funky looking, looks good. I take its well made at £3.5k
> 
> It looks like its customizable
> 
> ...


Nope. I have the GX like it says in the subject, not the G3


----------



## dodgy (30 Aug 2019)

Flying Dodo said:


> I rode one of the original Gocycles for a bit and thought it was an expensive piece of form over function. Rather heavy at 17kg, with poor battery life.



The original G1 is from 2002, you might expect some improvements over 17 years


----------



## dodgy (30 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> £3,499.00



Nope. Wrong bike.


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2019)

2899.......not bad for a folder and 300wh battery


----------

